# If you had to drive one car for the rest of your life?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As per title everyone, so if you had to drive one car for the rest of your life, what would it be? For me it would be the 1956 Porsche 356 speedster pre A. Any of you who's seen Eddie Murphy in 48 hours would know what I mean. The first time I saw that car in the film I fell for it. To me that would be it. So what about you?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My XFR-S Sportbrake. A perfect all rounder.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Audi RS6 Avant no question. Does everything I'd ever want or need.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Audi RS2 - quick enough, spacious enough, subtle enough


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm so with you on the 356 .... but for pure usability and style I think it would have to be a 60's mustang V8 .... 

Fell in love with them as a teenager and have never lost that longing


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would want space, comfort, power and something i wouldn't struggle to get in and out of.

Range Rover SVR.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

LC500 for me, not many cars with that kind of noise at that price point yet still comfortable and easy to drive.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll bite...

So for the rest of your life assuming you couldn't have anything else, ever.

It'd need to be something practical, future proof and be reasonably good fun.

Although I would love to say like a Jag XJR, or Range Rover Sport SVR, Jag F-Pace.

Right now, I would probably say the most top spec Tesla Model S. Just because it's futureproof, it's quick and is practical. 

2 cars I've always wanted to own, as I got the same feeling about your 356 soul boy, is the E39 BMW M5 and VW Karmann Ghia.

Oh and btw, 48 hours and another 48 hours are brilliant movies


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A Mercedes E63 estate

Providing no fuel issues in the future


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Probably a W124 300CE-24v Coupe.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would say Audi RS6, awsome car!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

A McLaren F1


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

BMW M5 estate for me :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

RS7 for me


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2017)

Tricky. Not sure I could pick one car to cover all bases. I feel I would need three as a minimum - track day, commuter, load lugger/family wagon. Think I'd have to pick a Cayman (GT4, of course). I'd probably buy the wife something like the new Discovery and just refuse to drive it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sam6er said:


> BMW M5 estate for me :thumb:


Same here


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

RS6 Avant (with a warranty!)

But I haven't driven a Macan as yet, good option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

993C2S - bulletproof.


----------



## Daytonamc (May 17, 2011)

My B7 RS 4, does it all and that V8 sound track to boot.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Daytonamc said:


> My B7 RS 4, does it all and that V8 sound track to boot.
> 
> View attachment 50901


^^ +1 :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Daytonamc said:


> My B7 RS 4, does it all and that V8 sound track to boot.
> 
> View attachment 50901


+2

B7 RS6 Avant all the way


----------



## Andypatio (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd love an exotic car but it would be impractical :lol: 

I would go for the RS6 Avant or the new C63.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

S63 coupe, brabus body kit and wheels with the Renntech 700ps upgrade


----------



## PooPer (Mar 26, 2011)

Audi RS6 or Mercedes G Series


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Eleanor,


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

E63 AMG S estate but ask me next week and that may change to Alpina D3 touring.

cheers

Chris


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Tesla model S or X. Can't decide.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

A 991 911 GT3

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

If confined to a single car, my Porsche Panamera S - a near-supercar hatchback capable of comfortable galactic mileage for a family of four, 170 mph+ on the autobahn, all the creature comforts you could ask for, superb build quality and capable of being chucked aggressively round the twisties in the Alps. 

Granted the looks are an acquired taste... 

Probably the best all round car I have ever driven. 

Failing that, I do have a soft spot for my 2004 Full Fat Range Rover, despite much poorer build quality and reliability than the Porsche.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

For me, where there are lots of gravel roads, fishing, hunting, boats to tow, sleds to haul and renovations to do, a Ford F-150 Raptor would be fit the bill and still be fun.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I would go for something that no else has mentioned, something that was quick, comfortable, large enough for the family and easy to fix....

2001 Volvo T5R estate

Currently looking for another whilst there still easy to find


----------



## bhonshell37 (May 14, 2017)

Ram Rebel quad cab

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

